# My Trip To Beijing, China!!!!



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, here are some photos taken by me from my trip to Beijing, China!!:































there will be more coming soon


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

front gate:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far very nice photos from Beijing; i will wait for the rest...


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more:

near zhongguancun (electronics district)











in Beijing's business district











near Beihai park near the Forbidden City


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

another one in zhongguancun electronic district


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more coming soon!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

heres some more photos!










one of the corners of the forbidden city









nearby the forbidden city









roofs of the forbidden city



















birds!









qianmen at night









temple of heaven









distant photo of the temple of heaven









famous beijing snack/food street - it's full of weird insects and bugs! and other yummy foods


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more coming soon!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

You take really nice photos, it feels like I'm right there!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

èđđeůx;69449359 said:


> You take really nice photos, it feels like I'm right there!


thanks!! i shall post some more soon


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Some more photos

enjoy 

The beautiful & colourful details of the Temple of Heaven










Approaching Qianmen area from the view of a car









Close up of the White Pagoda at Beihai Park









Sillouhette like Great Wall in the background









Streets near the Olympic area









In the Olympic park complex with the amazing hotel in the back









Close- up of the amazing architecture and engineering of the Birds Nest Stadium









Approaching the Olympic area with these two traditional looking Chinese monuments









passing one of Beijing's brightly lit old gate towers at night









-all photos taken by me-


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice photos... wonderfull!!!!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

here are a few more:banana::

insects to eat near wangfujing!










the main building of the summer palace










architectural eye candy of the summer palace










close ups of under the roofs of the summer palace complex










forgot exactly where this is - i think it's near a place called the lufthansa centre or something









-taken by me-


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

keep em coming


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice photo tour.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more photos of my trip:

the magnificent Summer Palace with the frozen lake










as my digital camera takes poor night shots, i placed it on the 
ground and used the nighttime mode and it turned out quite clear










a supermarket near our staying place - interesting to 
see a humble supermarket in a new country!










Beijing's large and impressive airport


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really magnificent and very nice new shots of Beijing


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really magnificent and very nice new shots of Beijing


thankyou!

some more soon


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Where are the new TV Tower and the really nice new hotel that burned down in relation to Wangfujing? I was in Beijing in 2002 and stayed at the Peninsula, and none of those buildings existed at the time.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

RobertWalpole said:


> Where are the new TV Tower and the really nice new hotel that burned down in relation to Wangfujing? I was in Beijing in 2002 and stayed at the Peninsula, and none of those buildings existed at the time.


yea china, especially beijing has been changing at a phenomenal pace.

its here:










I can't really remember how long it takes to get there, but considering beijings traffic, it would take a bit longer than it looks (you can see the cctv tower area and the newly built world trade centre from the forbidden city!)


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more photos:

more insects at the massive street food street near Wangfujing!









near the Summer Palace - i think one of Beijing's universities









also near the Summer Palace - driving by Zhongguancun electronics district









close up of the stunning design of the Water Cube


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more cities coming soon


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more:

Beihai Pagoda










Inside the Forbidden City


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

long time no post, but here are some more photos!!

Forbidden City 










Love the Chinese architecture










I think near Wanfujing area











































Beatiful roof decorations in the Temple of Heaven complex










Tower in the Olympic Park










The grand Birds Nest


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

travelworld123 said:


> Some more photos
> 
> enjoy
> 
> The beautiful & colourful details of the Temple of Heaven


looks like a hall for the Queen…

haha. been there done that. miss the place…. kay:


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ same... i miss everywhere i visit lol


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm about to post a new thread on my recent trip to Bangkok! Link will be in my signature soon


----------

